# New Arrivals!



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Here are my Naja Haje babies that hatched during the course of last week.

out of the 13 eggs there was one still born and 12 healthy.

Will update pics as soon as they are feeding.

Best 

Alex.


----------



## HampshireVipers (Apr 21, 2012)

Really nice babies! What do the parents look like? As there is so much variation.


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Here is the Female. The male has pretty much identical colouration.

Best Alex.


----------



## Chris92 (Oct 14, 2012)

Stunning absolutely beautiful.
Congratulations :no1:


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Beautiful :2thumb:


----------



## m6s0ud (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats! They are awesome


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

they're lovely


----------



## immunetek (Mar 13, 2008)

Interested in a pair if you are selling mate


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Hey guys this is an old post. Thanks for the comments.

I have sold all the babies now but the parents are up for sale.

Put your enquires on a message on House of Venom's facebook page.

Thanks

Alex.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

so cool


----------

